# New Kent Rep: Kim (K10mbd)



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all,

Its my pleasure to welcome Kim (K10mbd) to the TTOC Regional Rep position of Kent Regional Rep. [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Kim comes across as very keen to get cracking on with some local meets after a successful Tunnel Run she organised just over a week ago.

Im sure you will all join me in welcoming Kim to the team :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Cheers

Paul


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to rep world


----------



## DaveM (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice one Kim, looking forward to lots of meets.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Well done Kim, you will be good at it. I have a rep pack and some flyers i will give you when we meet.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

ian222 said:


> Well done Kim, you will be good at it. I have a rep pack and some flyers i will give you when we meet.


Ian,

Thanks buddy, if you can pass them on that would be appreciated mate   Thank you 

Paul


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks Ian  
Can't wait to get a few meets organised


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Nice one Kim   

Josh


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Well done Kim


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice one Kim I'm sure you can keep the Kent area as active as it has been :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Kim,

welcome to repdom


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Congrats on your new post


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

k10mbd said:


> thanks!


So what are you doing on 29th January then?  [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

i am worknig the next day 

and either one is going to be about a 7 hour drive 

   [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

k10mbd said:


> i am worknig the next day
> 
> and either one is going to be about a 7 hour drive
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]


What a big shame :? Perhaps you can juggle your hours a bit?


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> k10mbd said:
> 
> 
> > i am worknig the next day
> ...


 no chance 
i have xmas day and new years off...so for the 2 month following i have been given pooop shifts 
then i am leaving in april for 3 years.... so im not the most loved person at my work


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

k10mbd said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > k10mbd said:
> ...


Big shame that there is no chance you can make it Kim


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

sounds like it going to be a great eveninng.... but that will teach me to join things late..... if i had joined earlier..i could have requested it off.. but i already have feb's rota


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Next time round, Kim :-*


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

defo! ill have plenty of time to plan!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

k10mbd said:


> defo! ill have plenty of time to plan!


You're not wrong there!

The last Rep meeting / get together was at Gaydon in 2006.


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome to Repdom ,Nice to have you on board.


----------

